# b5 2.8 clutch replacement, advice?



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

I am getting ready to do a clutch replacement on my 99 B5 (5spd) and am unsure of which parts to use. 
Any constructive advice is welcome...
Does anyone have a bentley manual that I could buy/borrow?
Andy..


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: b5 2.8 clutch replacement, advice? (trophyhusband)*

You're gonna save big bucks with DIY clutch job..buy a used Bentley..try Vortex Classifieds and Amazon!...$50-75 and it will pay for itself in making the job ez on you. Get a good Sachs replacement kit..Look at what the good parts sites are sellin..German Auto Parts, Blauparts, Autohaus AZ, etc just make sure you're getting OEM quality parts not Chinese knock off parts...I'd think about replacing rear engine and tranny input shaft oil seals while I had the tranny outa there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: b5 2.8 clutch replacement, advice? (spitpilot)*

I have all of the parts, clutch kit, jacks, jack stands and am ready to disconnect the engine/gransmission bolts on the upper part of the engine.
I have already removed the air intake scoop from the rear of the engine and am unsure of the location of the upper engine/transmission bolts.
I have a picture of what I think are these bolts. How do I post a picture?
Andy.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: b5 2.8 clutch replacement, advice? (trophyhusband)*

Did anyone advise you to get a Bentley Manual B4 starting this job...and read section on clutch a few times?...I've got both paper and CD Bentley for my Passat..don't bother with CD...







The Bentley has a clear diagram of engine to tranny bolts and give torque specs for all of em!...plus other good info on removing and installing things you need to take off and put back when doin a clutch job...Amazon is your friend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: b5 2.8 clutch replacement, advice? (spitpilot)*

you have to remove the starter bolts one from the front one from the backside of the trans. Also need to drop the subframe to get the lower bolts out.


----------



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: b5 2.8 clutch replacement, advice? (Slimjimmn)*

Thanks...
I have the car up and am working on removing the exhaust. I do have a Bentley manual (CD version as I couldnt find a printed version). The CD version is a bit onnerous to navigate, but hey..
I am working on the last nuts for the top of the tubes with the exhaust, but first will remove the O2 sensors. I am taking pictures of this laughable process and will try to do a write up after I am succsessful. If I am unsuccessful I plan on slinking away into the fog..
Andy.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: b5 2.8 clutch replacement, advice? (trophyhusband)*

I've read the clutch section of the Bentley...and all I can say is you're one brave SOB! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: b5 2.8 clutch replacement, advice? (spitpilot)*

I have the tranny out. Flywheel looks great.
Now I will spend the next week putting it back together.
I want do do a write up with pictures and post it. How do you do that?
Andy.


----------



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

You can see some of the pictures if you look for andymandavis on facebook


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (trophyhusband)*

Dude, replace the flywheel... dual mass flywheels are junk..


----------



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

I don't have the funds to buy a new flywheel. I am keeping the existing equipment.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (trophyhusband)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trophyhusband* »_I don't have the funds to buy a new flywheel. I am keeping the existing equipment.

If you haven't abused the clutch in the past, are changing it soon after it started slipping so it didn't have time to trash the flywheel with overheating, and you have no plans to abuse it in the future..(not taking up drag racing anytime soon...







) the flywheel should be in good shape and stay that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

I think it looks great, I can't seem to post pictures on this forum. I may not be senior enough. 
andy


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (trophyhusband)*

There's a "how to post pics" on Vortex somewhere..it requires you to use a photo hosting site and do an auto link in your post..I"ve never bothered... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

The car is all back together and I took it out for a spin. The clutch feels lighter now and seems to take a friction point sooner. 
I had some problem getting the car started the first time. I had tightened down the plate which goes on top of the air intake down on top of one of the vacum lines and actually torn one. I made a dumpster dive in the junkyard and got some VW vacum line from a dead Beetle and spliced the line back together. 
The car kind of gasped and struggled for the first start up and then finally caught after several attempts.
I am so stoked. If I hadn't had the help of a bud from down the street (Bruce) I would not have had the nads to try this, but it worked and I enjoyed the whole proces. I will write up what I learned and try to post it 
Andy


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (trophyhusband)*

did you at least turn the oe flywheel or sand it down with a roloc?


----------



## trophyhusband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Yes, 
I cleaned the fiywheel really well and everything looks good. I am happy with the way the clutch starts to grab earlierl and it feels lighter. 
I have been driving my 96 328i convertible for the past couple of weeks while this project has been going on and now am amazed at how much smoother the Passat is than the 3 series.
I plan on bleeding the slave cylinder and changing the brake fluid out today. 
I am also going to change the oil on my Jeep Cherokee....


----------

